# tank build



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

so this will be my second saltwater tank
I started with a 20 gal hex about 10 months learned enough to determine im not killing things, and decided I'm going to continue in the hobby.
I will start with a little DIY

View attachment 179330


View attachment 179338


it is 30 gal
it will be painted matte black soon.
this will be an intermediate tank on the way to the big one
I figure 2-3 years while I continue my learning curve with some more demanding corals and livestock species. My sand, rock, livestock, corals and hardware will be coming over to this build (if appropriate) but they will coexist for some period of time.
like all of us I dream bigger than my wallet so I'm asking about minimum requirements.
I would like to have a sump for the purpose of hiding a lot of the nasty looking life support hardware. but there is only room for a 10 gal tank under the display... is it worth doing for this little volume? will a heater in a 2 gal sump chamber heat a 40 gal system?
many questions to follow if anyone bites

thanks in advance

kevin


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

what I gotta do to get some action on this post
over 60 views no bites


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

If you are space restricted then look for a custom build to maximize the space. I am a fan of having a sump to hide stuff and also add water volume  So yes it might just be a 10G but its worth it I think, although see if you can squeeze as large a tank as possible in there for the sump


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

so you think a heater in a sump chamber will effectively heat a display tank?
I would like to hide my skimmer as well.
also I am ignorant about filtration... my plan was to put an a/c 100 in the sump.
so a 10 gal sump with 3 chambers
1 overflow and skimmer
2 hob filter and heater
3 return pump
this may or may not be a good set up but its cost effective and i presume functional
I'm sure there must be a better idea for a fella whose not able to buy a $500 filter.
I don't even know what a common set up would be if budget wasn't an issue
so not having any better ideas I'm thinking HOB overflow box, 3 chamber sump, return to DT
any ideas on cheap/effective or DIY filtration
thanks for looking


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes, a heater in the sump will work fine provided you have adequate flow to and from the display, which doesn't need to be a lot, maybe 5-7x total system volume.

As far as filtration goes, your biological filtration will work using just your live rock assuming you have enough of it, you can have some in the sump if you don't have enough in the display. You can use a filter sock to trap detritus coming from your display, but be sure to change out filter socks regularly. I see you already have a skimmer on your list so that'll take care of the rest of the filtration.


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

mensa said:


> so a 10 gal sump with 3 chambers
> 1 overflow and skimmer
> 2 hob filter and heater
> 3 return pump
> ...


I'm fairly new at this too, but will offer my opinion to help get some ideas on the table. I'd be inclined to include a sump to keep the life support gear out of the display. Based on the small sump you will use, have you contemplated skipping the idea of 3 chambers. Simply have an open 10 gallon sump with a filter sock or bubble tower in the corner, then keep the rest open to help keep your hardware options open. This should give you enough room for a heater, return pump and skimmer.


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

excellent point to consider
sounds like a good plan...
going to check out some diy triclkle towers and sump plans

thanks 

kevin


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

so I found a flaw with this idea of using an open sump.
without a small chamber for the return pump in a disaster situation the pump will just pump the whole sump into the dt and everywhere else.
I am a little unsure of how plumbing works.
so... now the plan is hang on overflow box, 2 chamber sump, 1 Large with a/c100 with chemi-pure bag, skimmer and heater. 1 really small with return pump
does this sound functional
as always super grateful for any guidance


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm planning on having an open sump as well, my thinking was to have a float switch in the sump so if the water level got too low it'd shut off the pump.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

mensa said:


> so I found a flaw with this idea of using an open sump.
> without a small chamber for the return pump in a disaster situation the pump will just pump the whole sump into the dt and everywhere else.
> I am a little unsure of how plumbing works.
> so... now the plan is hang on overflow box, 2 chamber sump, 1 Large with a/c100 with chemi-pure bag, skimmer and heater. 1 really small with return pump
> ...


 One other thing to consider when making your sump, baffles, specifically bubble traps help reduce the amount of micro bubbles from your skimmer that make there way back into the display tank. 
Also I'd consider using something like a tlf Phosban Reactor instead of an ac100 that way you can better flow through your media but still stay on budget, you can find them on the for sale forum often for around $30 or less.
Be aware that there is always a chance for flooding when using equipment that hangs over the back of the tank. Hope this helps


----------



## mensa (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey thanks for the input
I'm just a little unclear about this
No chemi pure bag, no bio balls, no floss?
sorry. I guess I need to research reactors.
If I have a existing canister filter suitable for 30gal
Can I utilize this some how?


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

mensa said:


> Hey thanks for the input
> I'm just a little unclear about this
> No chemi pure bag, no bio balls, no floss?
> sorry. I guess I need to research reactors.
> ...


I wouldn't use bioballs, I'd use the shell of the aquaclear and fill it with live rock rubble to help culture pods and help slightly with biological filtration as well. Use a Phosban Reactor for your carbon, chemo pure etc. And then if you can afford it grab a hang on to tank sock holder for where the water enters the tank to help with mechanical filtration. Canister filters aren't really recommended in saltwater applications and I have no experience with them and saltwater.


----------

